# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Work and Travel

## nonamegirl

Di dikush ndonje organizate qe ka te beje me Work and Travel psh ne USA per pushime verore qe mund te shkojme nga Kosova...

----------


## adriand

ymcaks.com

----------


## Adriano-10

http://www.workandtravelusa.net/

http://www.ccusa.com/

http://www.usaforstudent.com/

Ose kliko ketu per mijera oferta tjera: 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...+travel+on+usa

----------

